# 如何运行github上的obs-studio代码呢？



## SSCS (Mar 9, 2017)

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio

初学者，我不懂的如何运行这段代码

- -
哦！我找到它了
https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions#linux


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 9, 2017)

It is preferred that you use English on this forum. I almost thought this post was spam.

But I'm glad you found the instructions.


----------

